# Hunting with feathers and rain



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

I fletched the arrows for my recurve bows with feathers. I see various waterproofing powders available for treating them.

That leads to a whole bunch of questions:

-What exactly happens when feather fletching gets wet... are they ruined, or just temporarily ineffective? 

-Are the waterproofing products necessary, or are they snake oil? 

-If they are needed, is there one particular product that has the best reputation?

Thanks for any information or advice.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

*Now we're getting into my territory of experience....*

to answer your first question... wet feathers collapse. They will not steer an arrow..
Wet feathers when dried, are a recovered feather that work just as well as the day they were plucked.

I've tried many things to keep feathers dry. I have powders, I've sprayed mink oil, I've sprayed clear enamels, laquers, and oils.... and what works best is a waterproof cover. 

Mink oil, seems to work for a short period of time, powders work less. These are meant only, I'm sure, to keep the arrow dry on its way from quiver to string. They will not work well in "rain" and actually in a heavy rain, I'm not convinced a vane does the job either of accurately steering.. or was it a case of "rain got in my eyes"?

In my opinion, a waterproof canvas cover, baggie, or other means of keeping your feathers dry in your quiver is a sure way to confidently keep your feathers in good repair.

Aloha...


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Ditto on what "rattus58" posted.

Over the years I too have tried numerous products, concoctions, adapted usage, etc, to keep my feathers from becoming saturated with moisture.

At best, the most protection I obtained from products designed to make feathers water-resistant, was minimal and short-lived. With some of the other adapted usage; i.e., mink oil, Sno-Seal, hairspray, silicone spray, upholstery spray, the results were messy. attracted dust and debris, added weight, and often ruined the feathers beyond repair. Additionally, some of the products make it difficult to impossible to steam the feathers back into shape.

In addition to protecting my feather from moisture, I also sought ways to protect my feathers from being damaged by snagging, and other hunting conditions that can play hell with feathers, and to protect my broadheads from various detrimental conditions when hunting..

I tried a multitude of various quivers. Some were good, some were useless. Those that were fairly good were often quite expensive, cumbersome, and access to an arrow was difficult...and sometimes noisy. 

Several years ago I applied the rule of practicality. Being "GQ" in the field does not impress the quarry, and being entirely "traditional" in methods and gear often means that you may be using methods and gear that were used in "those times" because that was all that was available, not that the methods/gear were best/efficient and that bowhunters of those times would not have used more modern methods/gear if available. 

Here is my quiver that I have used for several years. It is a durable ABS arrow case that has been converted to carry and hang. It provides complete protection to my shafts, feathers, broadheads. When in my stand, ground or tree, I hang the case with the lid open if the weather is good; closed if the weather is bad.

Case is covered with camo fleece sock I made.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> to answer your first question... wet feathers collapse. They will not steer an arrow..


Well this is news, to me. I've never been able to discern any adverse effects with wet feathers....and I've shot in some really wet conditions. I've even dipped my feathers in water to test this.

IMO....this is highly exaggerated.

When I KNOW it's gonna rain....I hunt with a tree umbrella. "Problem" solved (though I did this using vanes, also). I also treat the with powder, prior to my first hunt of the season.

Look at some of these primitive arrows. The low profile doesn't seem to affect them, adversely.

I'll go afield with feathers this fall and never once worry about their performance in wet conditions. Not even give it a thought.


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

I agree with wind and rat


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

The _total surface area _of fletching is vital to stabilizing the shaft and to prevent the broadhead from taking control of flight. 

If the broadhead takes control, or the majority of control, of flight/steering, the chance of planing and off-course flight is greatly increased. That is why you do not shoot a bare shaft mounted with a broadhead. If the fletch collapses, the surface area of the fletch is greatly diminished, if not totally, and technically you are shooting a bare shaft mounted with a broadhead that has wings.

You might get away with shooting a shaft with collapsed fletching sometimes, but just as you are about to shoot that big buck is when Murphy will come calling.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

You guys tune the way you like.....and I'll tune the way I like (and not worry about wet feathers).

A good, REAL feather isnt going to collapse, totally (very marginally, if newer). And, when the string's released the feather's going to return "more" to its' original state (after the water is expelled).

Read, below....



> If most of your broadheads and field tips are grouping together, but one broadhead strays once in awhile, check to see if it is the same one that strays. Look for mis-aligned broadhead, nock, or bent shaft. If it's a different arrow each time that strays, slightly increase your brace height with 2 or 3 twists in your string, make small adjustments here, it usually doesn't take much. If that doesn't work, decrease the brace height slightly. A brace height adjustment usually gets rid of occasional flyers and small spine problems caused from tuning, but won't do much for the "human" caused flyers however.
> 
> If all your broadheads are grouping together but somewhere other than with your field tips, slight nock point changes and spine changes will bring them in. Make all adjustments one at a time and small, evaluate the results before making more changes. If you make a change in something and things get worse, put it back and go the other way! If most of your broadheads are shooting stiff and a brace height change doesn't work, adding a touch of lead in front of a short wood taper or broadhead adapter should fix it, or arrows a 1/2" or so longer will soften them a little. For weak indications, going from a long broadhead adapter to a short will knock off a few grains, shortening the shaft if it's a little too long will stiffen it up a little too.
> 
> *Once you get them grouping together at 20 yards, if you want to fine tune even better, wet the feathers of your broadheads until the feathers are matted down, repeat the process! Having that huge buck show up with matted feathers after a rain storm, is not the time to find out you have tuning problems! *




Your mileage may vary.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I'll 4th that,,, and there are no products that I know of that work for any length of time.

Now as far as shooting wet feathers well they will work half arsed well at closer ranges when wet but then that is more arrow tuning than the feather lol.

When it's wet everything is heavier string, arrow ETC ETC and with the feathers being wet they make the back end of the arrow heavy, see where I'm going everything changes.

I use to live in Alaska and anyone who has hunted up there knows it is wet it will drizzle for days on end and everything gets soaked. My feathers were always wet and I still shot lots of critters with them. 

I'm not knocking your question at all but we see these -will this arrow or BH or what have you work for me.. Where asking is one thing finding out for yourself by doing is the only way you will really know. Next rain storm get your hunting gear on and your bow ETC and get out there and find out how well it works. Well unless it seldom rains where you hunt then why worry about it.. Do some testing of your own that way when that deer is standing there you wont be wondering if you should take the shot or not..Take care..Randy


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> You guys tune the way you like.....and I'll tune the way I like (and not worry about wet feathers).


Go for it!

No one is telling _YOU_ what to do or not do. We are telling _(advising) _those that want to know the correct way, the correct way.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

What can be more "correct" than knowing your equipment in all conditions?

MY max. effecive range is mine, alone. My experience with my testing of my equipment just leaves me non-neurotic about non-issues (at my MER).

If *you*'re not comfortable with ANY shot.....don't take it.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> A good, REAL feather isnt going to collapse, totally (very marginally, if newer).


To what degree the fletching will collapse is dependent upon how saturated the fletching becomes.....unless the feather industry have developed a _waterproof _turkey.


> And, when the string's released the feather's going to return "more" to its' original state (after the water is expelled).


I highly doubt that a short and low-speed flight is going to dry the fletch and return the fletching to its normal state. In the meantime, how much _"normal state"_ and stabilizing is going to occur within 15-20 yards, and when? As the arrow leaves the bow or midway in a short flight?


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> Here is my quiver that I have used for several years. It is a durable ABS arrow case that has been converted to carry and hang. It provides complete protection to my shafts, feathers, broadheads. When in my stand, ground or tree, I hang the case with the lid open if the weather is good; closed if the weather is bad.
> 
> Case is covered with camo fleece sock I made.


That's a pretty neat setup. 

I'll have to take a picture of my setup... it's really complicated but works like this and is foolproof, 95% rainproof at worst, 100% mostly (throw in 5% for murphy)... consists of clingwrap draped over the feather and a tie with dental floss. 

This is shiny, but you can spray paint the clingwrap to help, but best is a boot made of camoflage material over it all tied to your quiver so you can pull it off. The clingwrap can be pulled right over your feathers without problem unless you possibly cinched down your tie to unnecessary tightness. 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

rattus58:

Does it rain in Hawaii?


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> That's a pretty neat setup.
> 
> I'll have to take a picture of my setup... it's really complicated but works like this and is foolproof, 95% rainproof at worst, 100% mostly (throw in 5% for murphy)... consists of clingwrap draped over the feather and a tie with dental floss.
> 
> ...




Ahhh... I think I'm imagining what your setup is. Very clever! You just pull the little "raincoat" off the back end of the arrow. Now, if they only made matte finish camouflaged cling wrap! 

Thanks to everyone for all the information. I'm no longer worried about the rain. I have a treestand umbrella, I have 5.5" Mag feather fletching (lots of feather on the arrow), I have plenty of cling wrap (and lightweight mesh camo fabric), and I have a target right outside my kitchen door that I can shoot at during the next rainstorm. :thumbs_up


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> I highly doubt that a short and low-speed flight is going to dry the fletch and return the fletching to its normal state. In the meantime, how much "normal state" and stabilizing is going to occur within 15-20 yards, and when?


Never said it would (return it to its' normal state). I said it would return it "more" towards its' normal state. Big difference.

How much? Enough for me to be confident at my MER (in those conditions). Hey it's simple....if you haven't practiced the shot......don't shoot it. I'm not the one trying to convince you YOU can do it. And, because I HAVE tested it.....I'm not keen on people telling me I can't. I'm not going to take a 30yd shot with wet OR dry feathers at a NC deer. No need to. It's not why I got into traditional archery. Will I take a 15yd shot, though......with dry OR wet feathers? I wouldn't rule it out (situation specific).

Do what works for you (like I said WAY back there). Your mileage may vary.

Am I saying wet feathers don't affect flight AT ALL? Nope. Never said that, either. I only said that at my MER,.........I don't worry about it. I've shot enough of them to be comfortable (at my MER).


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

JV NC:

Thas' cool!

I was simply coming down on on the side of what is _best._

No, I have not/do not practice with wet/collapsed fletching, other than an occasional post-hunt shot at a crabapple or leaf. The reason I don't is that I intend on keeping my fletching dry. I could never be confident that an arrow that has a soaked/collapsed fletch would fly true no matter how many times they might have on a range target.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> rattus58:
> 
> Does it rain in Hawaii?


130" a year on our side of the island on a good year, 70" on a bad year... Kauai has 400" a year.... 

When you're hunting, if its rained, your feathers get wet, if not from the rain itself, which even with a drizzle will saturate feathers, but also from walking through wet underbrush. This is another reason why people need to understand, you have to seal wood arrows. A wet wood arrow is like shooting a spagetti noodle.

THIS is a wet feather.... 










This is the cover....










being withdrawn...










And off.....


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

rattus58:

Anything that works....works.

I was a bit distracted by what appears to be an antique sewing or yarn chest in the background.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> rattus58:
> 
> Anything that works....works.
> 
> I was a bit distracted by what appears to be an antique sewing or yarn chest in the background.


It is old.... over 70 years anyway... but I think older than that even.... 

Have an old pedal machine too that my dad mounted a small electric motor with a rheostat my mom could adjust the speed with. It used the same pully at the top as did the foot rocker. It has a little latch that you move to turn the maching upside down to store it... pretty cool.

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> This is the cover....



A simple and effective solution. Thanks for sharing you experience.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

Has anyone trialed or use the "Bi-Delta Rain Vanes" that are designed for use on stickbows?


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

You can use rainies for sticks but I like my feathers.

I shot my arrows (fletched with 3 5 in. feathers) in sleet, snow, and rain; and didn't notice a difference. I shot some under a foot of snow, went inside, wiped em off on a paper towel, gave em a quick blow dry with my moms blow dryer, and went back out and shot. NO DIFFERENCE! IMO, don't worry about it. Just cover em up with a baggie if you're that anal. My quiver keeps my fletching dry anyhow. 

Oh, and it looks like JV NC is in as pissy a mood as ever.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

WindWalker said:


> Has anyone trialed or use the "Bi-Delta Rain Vanes" that are designed for use on stickbows?


Not here....  Aint even heard of them even ... no sir.... 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## I'm Not Ted (Feb 12, 2009)

Here ya go rat,

http://search.3riversarchery.com/search?w=rain+vanes


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm Not Ted said:


> Here ya go rat,
> 
> http://search.3riversarchery.com/search?w=rain+vanes



Thanks.... Plastic vanes with feather cuts....  Sounds plausible enough..... for others...  Interesting design and concept to be sure..

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## quick kill (May 18, 2009)

*Aquanet*

I think Gene Wensel wrote somewhere that he used aquanet hairspray with good results.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

quick kill said:


> I think Gene Wensel wrote somewhere that he used aquanet hairspray with good results.


That would figger.... :wink: Yer talkin bout the feathers right.... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

rattus58 said:


> Thanks.... Plastic vanes with feather cuts....  Sounds plausible enough..... for others...  Interesting design and concept to be sure..
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


I have tried them they work pretty slick. (ScotchGuard works for me too ;-)



What really amazed me was the 2.5" Shark Tooth Bi-Delta, they really WORK for such a low profile.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

try this:

http://www.mwflytying.com/materials/watershed.html

I use it on all my dry flies and never had one sink that I couldnt revive by a few fase cast.

I havent used it on my arrows, but I dont see why it wouldnt work.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Now this is interesting! I wonder the best way to apply it... brush it on maybe. You wouldn't need to treat very many arrows.. just keep a half a dozen for those days you expect rain.

How'd you find this? Are you one of them crazies likes wearin chest high hip boots and fishin poles with no handles ...:wink: Well of course you are... I just reread yer poste.... 

Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

I tie my own flies and flyfish when I can. I dont wear hip boots or chest waders, those things are death traps!!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

I tested the Rain Vanes just over a year ago, while better than regular vanes they don't shoot anything like feathers.. Randy


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

I'M definitely the novice on the subject but before i had triplets i shot a bunch. when it would rain; i would shoot from under my carport. the feathers got wet but i didn't. i never noticed anything different once the the feathers got wet. now granted my longest shot under my carport is 17 yards but i would say that's about avg for trad bow. 

while there maybe something to waterproofing feathers; i've got other things to worry about.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

warped Arrow said:


> I tie my own flies and flyfish when I can. I dont wear hip boots or chest waders, those things are death traps!!


:grin: :grin:


----------



## Eldermike (Mar 24, 2009)

warped Arrow said:


> I tie my own flies and flyfish when I can. I dont wear hip boots or chest waders, those things are death traps!!



Me to, I am a mountain trout bum one week a year and the rest of the year I fly fish local lakes. No waders for me either, I walk on rocks, banks and sand bars when it's to cold to wade.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

warped Arrow said:


> try this:
> 
> http://www.mwflytying.com/materials/watershed.html
> 
> ...


I have some of that on the fly tying bench, along with a bottle or two of liquid silicone dry fly floatant treatments. I'll have to do some experimenting....


----------



## howard hill jr (Aug 21, 2009)

anyone try duck feathers. Ducks are waterproof. Silicone spray has worked for me. If I think I am going to experience really scary wet weather I carry an arrow or two fletched with vanes. No they don't shoot like feathers, but it is not a perfect world. Any well tuned bow will shoot wet feathers, not exactly the same as dry ones, but good enough. If it is too wet to shoot maybe it is time to go home.


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

Black Magic tire spray.


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree with the description, yes they do lay down, as far as not correcting arrow flight, well I dont completely agree. They are less effective but I have never had issues with arrow flight. I have been hunting with feathers for the last 30 years and I shoot in the SCA, rain, snow, sun and still have 0 issues. I know with broadheads correction is a bit mroe critical. I do agree the best offense is to keep them dry with a cover. If mine get wet, I simply whip the arrow and shoot.


----------



## katman (Jun 5, 2006)

I also use black magic tire spray and find it effective, spray it on feathers and work it in with your fingers then wipe off excess then just give it several days to air and the smell leaves.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BowmanJay said:


> I agree with the description, yes they do lay down, as far as not correcting arrow flight, well I dont completely agree. They are less effective but I have never had issues with arrow flight. I have been hunting with feathers for the last 30 years and I shoot in the SCA, rain, snow, sun and still have 0 issues. I know with broadheads correction is a bit mroe critical. I do agree the best offense is to keep them dry with a cover. If mine get wet, I simply whip the arrow and shoot.


Let me ask you what less effective means? I've soaked my arrows and shot at targets with my broadheads and if what you mean is a group opening up at maybe 3 or 4" over 20 yards, I concur with you. It was enough, however, to make me want to KEEP MY FEATHERS DRY.

I also have to admit that if it's raining when I get where I'm hunting, and has been raining steadily, I'm very apt to stay dry...

Much Aloha,

 :beer:


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

> I could never be confident that an arrow that has a soaked/collapsed fletch would fly true no matter how many times they might have on a range target.


Then why practice, at all? I'm serious. Why do we practice in our hunting clothes? Out of a treestand? From a blind? With wet feathers?

I do it to instill confidence.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> Then why practice, at all? I'm serious


I don't know for sure, but it is possible that during the 44-45 years I have been shooting bows, I have been unaware that many shooters pepare for hunting conditions by soaking their fletchings and shooting in with soaking-collapsed fletch.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm betting you don't know many who (honestly) practice in their hunting garb; practice extensively from a stand; etc....

But you're willing to discount the ones who DO?

like i said.....if YOU don't feel confident in ANY shot.....don't take it. I wouldn't, either.


----------



## WindWalker (Jan 23, 2005)

> I'm betting you don't know many who (honestly) practice in their hunting garb; practice extensively from a stand; etc....


Of the multitudes of bowhunters there are, it would be quite difficult to estimate how many do and how many do not. However, shooting in from stands, ground or elevated, I would wager is done by many, even if just a few shots.

I am not discounting any possibilities or those that do. It is just that I am not aware that shooters commonly zero in using soggy fletching.


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

I wouldn't say it was common, either. What's common is the misconception that it (wet feathers) renders arrows (and the archer) useless. Two paths you (not directed at YOU) can choose: 1. Believe what you hear or 2. Try it yourself.

I once had a guy tell me he could shoot his compound on a 45deg cant and on a horizontal plane (think a SEVERE cant....lol) and that there was very little detrimental effect on accuracy. Now that made NO sense, to me (due to the geometry of the sighting system on those bows).

So....I tried it.

I remember getting started shooting recurves and people telling me they were more accurate by shooting their bows in the vertical plane (NO cant). Made no sense to me. How did they get a good sight picture - through their upper limb?

So...I tried it (still shoot that way).

I discounted paper tuning trad bows.....until I tried it.

If I was going to try to zero in....it surely wouldn't be with soggy feathers. But I know what happens when they get wet.....and it's not that bad (at short range).


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

I've shot wet arrows.

Aloha...


----------



## Snuffer (Oct 15, 2002)

I won't try to track game in the rain sooo why shoot????


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Snuffer said:


> I won't try to track game in the rain sooo why shoot????


That actually is a great point.

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## JV NC (Dec 9, 2005)

It is a valid point (hunting in the rain, to begin with). I look at it like any other mitigating factor, though. It tightens up my max. eff. range. It's gonna need to be a slam dunk (as much as possible) for me to shoot in the rain.

BUT.....I won't stay out of the woods when it's raining. My favorite sits are when I walk to stand in the rain......and it stops while I'm there. No better time to be in the woods (IMO).


----------



## BowmanJay (Jan 1, 2007)

rattus58 said:


> Let me ask you what less effective means? I've soaked my arrows and shot at targets with my broadheads and if what you mean is a group opening up at maybe 3 or 4" over 20 yards, I concur with you. It was enough, however, to make me want to KEEP MY FEATHERS DRY.
> 
> I also have to admit that if it's raining when I get where I'm hunting, and has been raining steadily, I'm very apt to stay dry...
> 
> ...


Dont dissagree with you at all! I prefer the "dry" as well 

Yeah I was talking about a 20 yard group opening a bit, Not sure I would want to take the 30+ shot with wet feathers and risk an injury shot! :darkbeer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I have read several posts regarding "tricks" with feathers in the rain which I need a solution to - the powder people say isn't applied correctly or doesn't last that long. I have read the hairspray and someone claimed it discolored their arrows. The most common apparently is camping silicone spray (I picked up a can and it has not discolored the feathers). I have hunted in the rain and feathers look like Rattus showed, wet rats, no way they shoot right. I have yet to soak a feather which I sprayed (and can't tell which one I did) I'll do a test tonight - results in tomorrow on the camping silicone spray. I do not have time to shoot wet feathers, dry feathers, sprayed feathers (hunting season starts in 11 days - but I'll find out if the silicone works in 2. I may even show photos.


----------



## tuffshot (Jan 3, 2004)

Welp, I've hunted with wet feathers and made a kill. Shot 3D in the rain and not much differance if any in my score. If an arrow is tuned well it does not need 5 inch cobra twisted feather around the shaft anyway and if they lay down a little it should not have that much effect on the arrow flight.

I worry more about the string. I minimize silencers so it does not absorb as much water and make sure the string is waxed up (take the string off and wax every strand) 

Keep the tab dry!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

the only broadhead that halfway would shoot wet as dry for me were the MA-3's. Snuffers, zwickeys, and even the light Delta 2 blades would not at 20 yards or beyond stay within 3" of a dry feather group.

That they do for you surprises me.

Much Aloha....  :beer:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah the MA's are a very under rated head I've used them off and on for many years and killed everything from big bears to Whistle pigs with them. They fly great and if you can sharpen them they'll more than do the job wet or dry. Randy


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ravensgait said:


> yeah the MA's are a very under rated head I've used them off and on for many years and killed everything from big bears to Whistle pigs with them. They fly great and if you can sharpen them they'll more than do the job wet or dry. Randy


Absolutely underrated head as you say. And you're right, they have killed everything in North America, and I wouldn't doubt many other places on the planet as well.

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

OK -that was a quick two days. Sprayed one when I got home and waited 4 hours (could have waited longer but I was eager). I did one and ran three under the hose for a few minutes, all looked pretty good until I touched them, the sprayed on does bead the water and the feathers were not as affected as the other two. the middle one was sprayed, you can see the beads on the top feathers, this is after I rubbed them.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

this is what I used - 7 bucks for the bottle - it's better than nothing


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Cool... can you find that silicone everywhere?

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

I have heard others brands mentioned - I don't know what the difference would be but I read the "camping" is the one to use, I would think any camping place online would have it - there are serveral different brands, that is the only brand Cabelas had at the store I drove by. I am wondering if I can spray my beaver and muscrat silencers - have nothing to loose I guess.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

ah'll have to check it out.. 

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

I shoot 5.5" High Profile Sheild-Cuts, and quite frankly, even when saturated, they fly fine. With that said, I treat them with a heavy dose of powder before fletching...


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Same feather I use now as well... what type of broadhead are you shooting?

Aloha... :beer:


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

http://gfredasbell.com/GFA_accessories.html


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

rraming said:


> http://gfredasbell.com/GFA_accessories.html


Hi.... 

These worked great for me with my quiver and I recommend them with one little issue... the amount of fumbling around you do. If you wrapped around say 4 arrows in a 5 arrow quiver and wrapped the last with clingwrap, for example, you pull off the one you need simple and easy, take your shot with no fumbling. 

I still have one of these, I don't know if it was asbell's or not, but I bought it quite some years ago, then couldn't find them anymore. It has an elastic closure... and I think that a camper drawstring would actually better which this looks like it might have.. 

Aloha... Tom  :beer:


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

rraming said:


> OK -that was a quick two days. Sprayed one when I got home and waited 4 hours (could have waited longer but I was eager). I did one and ran three under the hose for a few minutes, all looked pretty good until I touched them, the sprayed on does bead the water and the feathers were not as affected as the other two. the middle one was sprayed, you can see the beads on the top feathers, this is after I rubbed them.




Looks like a considerable difference. I'll try some Camp Dry spray (similar product to what you used) and some dry fly floatant and see what kind of results I get.

Thanks for doing your test and posting the results!


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

desmobob said:


> I'll try some Camp Dry spray (similar product to what you used) and some dry fly floatant and see what kind of results I get.


Dont try Fly Floatant. It typically doesnt waterproof the fly. It is more of a repellant if anything. Try the WaterShed. I use it on all my dry flies and I havent been able to sink on yet. I have actually held them under water, shook them, then squeezed them, then held them under to try and sink them., not going to happen. I tied a Humpy and treated it, then clipped a shot to the hook bend and put it in a glass of water. 3 days later I poured the fly out, removed the shot, and the fly floated!! 

Once I get my feathers in , I will be treating them all with WaterShed!


----------



## Jamesw (Sep 14, 2007)

I use a covered quiver so only the arrow on the string gets wet.If your tuning is good even a layed down wet feather is fine for most hunting distance shots.That is why we bareshaft tune our bows in the firsts place.I hunted during a tropical storm with wind and rain over 50mph for two days.My feathers looked like lines drawn on the shaft.Arrows still flew true and once dry a quick steaming put them back to right.The tire black stuff does a good job and takes very little but I seldom even mess with it.When my arrows fly great without feathers I am not really worried about shooting a wet one.:wink: jmo


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

baby bottle liners. put it over the fletch, leave it there when ya nock the arrow, it comes off and lands at yer feet upon release.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

warped Arrow said:


> Dont try Fly Floatant. It typically doesnt waterproof the fly. It is more of a repellant if anything. Try the WaterShed.



That's what I meant. I just checked the tying bench to be sure I had it. I do.


Thanks again,
desmobob


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

desmobob said:


> That's what I meant. I just checked the tying bench to be sure I had it. I do.
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> desmobob


Let me know how it works. I also like the baby bottle liner idea.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

warped Arrow said:


> Let me know how it works.



I treated the fletchings of three of my hunting arrows with Orvis Watershed last night. By applying it straight from the bottle to the dull side of the feathers, it was easy to see it soak in and wick along the barbs.

I just grabbed the arrows and was going to dunk the fletched ends in a glass of water to see how the waterproofing worked, but I noticed the Watershed has not yet dried. When I stroked the feathers, I could see the Watershed getting squeezed out between the barbs. 

I'll put them outside in the sun today and try again tomorrow.


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

My treated feathers dried quickly in the sun.

I took a Gold Tip XT Traditional arrow with untreated Gateway 5.5" Mag feathers and immersed the feathers in a glass of water. Nothing happened; they still looked perfect. I swished it around vigorously. Nothing much more happened. Finally, I stroked the feathers several times and they looked like this:











Then I immersed the arrow with the feathers treated with one application of Orvis Watershed, a dry fly treatment meant to be used at the tying bench when the fly is first made. (The packaging says it dries odor-free in 24 hours. I can't smell any evidence of the stuff, but I'm not a deer.....)

Again, nothing happened. I swished the arrow around vigorously and nothing happened. Then I stroked the feathers several times and they still looked just about perfect. Judging by my rudimentary testing, I'd say this stuff works pretty well.










Both arrows had seen plenty of target use and the feathers were far from "new."

Even the untreated feathers were pretty water resistant -- they withstood total immersion and even held up to stirring/swirling. It wasn't until I stroked the barbs of the feather that it lost its shape. That kind of surprised me. I didn't try letting them soak at all, so maybe exposure to rain over a long period of time is worse than brief immersion.


----------



## warped Arrow (Sep 20, 2005)

desmobob said:


> Judging by my rudimentary testing, I'd say this stuff works pretty well.


Good enough for me!! Great test by the way, thank you!!


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

Good deal..... Think I'll take a dip in the stuff myself... then maybe I'll get around more ...... :grin:

Aloha...  :beer:


----------



## desmobob (Dec 22, 2002)

warped Arrow said:


> Good enough for me!! Great test by the way, thank you!!


You're welcome. I hardly had to mess up the laboratory (kitchen) at all... I dirtied one drinking glass. 



rattus58 said:


> Good deal..... Think I'll take a dip in the stuff myself... then maybe I'll get around more ...... :grin:
> 
> Aloha...  :beer:


It would probably work well for body surfing, keeping you riding higher in the wave. When you got out of the water, you could just shake off like a dog and be dry....


----------



## holepuncher (Jan 3, 2005)

Goose Feathers, problem solved.


----------

